# Long haired satins - normals?



## Hawkula (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, probably an obvious answer :roll: but if I breed a long haired satin buck to a shorthaired "normal", will I get long haired? satin? short haired? semi-long haired?.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

All depends what the standard carries, but you will most likely get half/half because satin and long-haired are not recessive. I think this is right, but I'm new to genetics so don't completely count on my word


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Satin and longhaired are both recessive. Unless the normal carries them you'd get all normal mice who were carriers.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok i have a question too, how can i get a long haired satin?

I have short coated satins, and i've got long coated normals, i've never gotton a long coated satin though, how could i produce one?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Satin x longhair = All normal mice who carry both satin and longhair
Breed the babies together = 1 in 16 will statistically be a satin longhair


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

ahh makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Hawkula (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

